
Kristallnacht, 79 Years Later - logicx24
https://medium.com/@AakashJapi/kristallnacht-79-years-later-e6b1be282813
======
mtmail
As a regular reminder we (German) have thousands of Stolpersteine remembering
the victims.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stolperstein](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stolperstein)

------
chewz
The second image is showing Red Army soldiers in uniforms with characteristic
PPSz sub-machine guns running by burning building. I doubt it is a picture
from Kristallnacht.

